# Sargent 3/16/18



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

First attempt to post pics so hope it works. These are a few from last Friday. Couple of personal bests for me so far in the surf. Would like to take the time to thank John aka Sharkchum for sharing his "Old Salt" knowledge with me. Met him in person the first time at the 2017 Seminar in the Surf he hosted and have had the pleasure of fishing with him and Kim on several occasions since. Wonderful folks to say the least. As John mentioned in a post earlier today, learning to shut up and listen from someone that knows their cheet goes a long way. I did and have become a much better fisher as a result. Anyhow, there have been many good trips so far and most have been wildly productive. Hope the pics do the fish justice.


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice fish man, way to go!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Outstanding!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done. I'm glad your getting the hang of it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Roger that!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That's a nice big ugly and a pretty cooler full of reds, thanks for the post.


----------

